# Little Prelude D Minor (PDF and .wav file links inside.)



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Since it might not be a couple of days until I can post images of my manuscripts and I have my PC back I decided to make another short prelude this time in D minor, I may revisit it or the other one and add more but this is it for now, made it in a spare 10 miniutes I had, nothing special just simple.

PDF: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxxOhd_SjRuUYUFPSnMtZDNDTmM/view?usp=sharing
.WAV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxxOhd_SjRuUVklSX1k1Y0VfLUU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> Since it might not be a couple of days until I can post images of my manuscripts and I have my PC back I decided to make another short prelude this time in D minor, I may revisit it or the other one and add more but this is it for now, made it in a spare 10 miniutes I had, nothing special just simple.
> 
> PDF: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxxOhd_SjRuUYUFPSnMtZDNDTmM/view?usp=sharing
> .WAV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxxOhd_SjRuUVklSX1k1Y0VfLUU/view?usp=sharing


The second one should be a sound stream Jamie?


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> The second one should be a sound stream Jamie?


The link appears to work for me, what do you mean by sound stream?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> The link appears to work for me, what do you mean by sound stream?


So that I can hear it


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> So that I can hear it


I can hear it, not sure why you cant =/ Will try and figure out a sound stream once I am more awake


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

You seem to be going for a kind of neo-baroque style here, as in earlier work you have posted. Is this the case? If so, and if you hope to do this convincingly, you are going to need to study theory in a concentrated way with a teacher. You will need to master the basics of harmony and counterpoint. If you tell us what you are trying to accomplish and what your ultimate goals are, people here will be able to advise a course of action and study to get you there.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

EdwardBast said:


> You seem to be going for a kind of neo-baroque style here, as in earlier work you have posted. Is this the case? If so, and if you hope to do this convincingly, you are going to need to study theory in a concentrated way with a teacher. You will need to master the basics of harmony and counterpoint. If you tell us what you are trying to accomplish and what your ultimate goals are, people here will be able to advise a course of action and study to get you there.


Indeed I should say, although getting a teacher right now is probally not possibly it is a consideration for the future, so ultimatley my goal is to create all baroque forms of music (e.g Prelude / Fugue / Canaatas / Oratarios / Masses / Requiems? / Overtures and dance forms such as Minuets, Gigues and Allemandes with occasional classical era pieces such as the Symphony which will essentially be similiar in to Bachs orchestral suite, just in a greater scope. Also I have some projects planned which such as "The Canon Varietys" which I coined the term for, essentially lots of Canons that go through as many counterpoint processes as possible and increase in length and complexity the further along, imploying intervals, inversion, retrograde, measuration and tempo, mirror canon, table canons, rhythmitic canons and puzzle canons. Along with other projects such as a keyboard practice piece, 24 Preludes, fugues and etudes for keyboard instrument, also my own shall we say "Art of Fugue", although I wont call it that its essentially the same premise in time but I want to tkae it farther, and I know my limits, I am not ready for something that tasking, but I will eventually do it. I have more planned but thats just some of what I want to achieve.

As far as my compositional style goes it is based on the Baroque form yes, most notabally Bach and Buxtehude but I can see further than that, and I listen to alot more baroque composers than those two and analyize and listen to many others to hear the different styles, most notablly from foriegn composers such as Vivaldi - Italian, Jean-Baptiste - French, Purcell - English. I learn music theory mostly through trial and error but also do some research, alot not as much as I probally should do. Not sure what else to say apart from I am very ambitious and I will accept all criticism glady otherwise I will never learn or get better.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

^^^ If you are serious about the goals you state, you definitely need to begin studying harmony and counterpoint because the way you are writing bears only the most superficial resemblance to Baroque style. All of the fundamentals are wrong. Talking about writing complex canons, fugues and orchestral suites and such is delusional at this point. You haven't demonstrated the skills or knowledge necessary to write even the simplest phrases or chord progressions in that style. You need a teacher and a basic theory class *now*.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

EdwardBast said:


> You need a teacher and a basic theory class *now*.


I hope to eventually, rather than being stuck with some other meaningless job.

Alternatly I may just make similiar to but not neo-baroque music, allowing my own style to come through and as a modern excuse not to follow all the strict governing rules of Baroque music. Yet still learn other basic music theory rules which applies to the general task of composition.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> I hope to eventually, rather than being stuck with some other meaningless job.
> 
> Alternatly I may just make similiar to but not neo-baroque music, allowing my own style to come through and as a modern excuse not to follow all the strict governing rules of Baroque music. Yet still learn other basic music theory rules which applies to the general task of composition.


The saying stands:


> You need a teacher and a basic theory class now.


Those where wise words given by EdwardBast.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> The saying stands:
> Those where wise words given by EdwardBast.


Of course I am trying too, will take time though.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> Of course I am trying too, will take time though.


And we are looking forward to the progress.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

So it's obviously beginner student work, which is what everyone else is responding to, but it's also more interesting than most beginner student work. While there indeed are a lot of errors there is also a logical train of thought here. I like the use of contemporary elements (like all the minor sevenths as consonances) whether they were intentional additions to the style or not.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

hreichgott said:


> So it's obviously beginner student work, which is what everyone else is responding to, but it's also more interesting than most beginner student work. While there indeed are a lot of errors there is also a logical train of thought here. I like the use of contemporary elements (like all the minor sevenths as consonances) whether they were intentional additions to the style or not.


I do think Jamie understand his short comings, lets wait a bit.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

hreichgott said:


> So it's obviously beginner student work, which is what everyone else is responding to, but it's also more interesting than most beginner student work. While there indeed are a lot of errors there is also a logical train of thought here. I like the use of contemporary elements (like all the minor sevenths as consonances) whether they were intentional additions to the style or not.


While I don't know the intricancys of Baroque style and the specific rules I like to think I can atleast get my music to be somewhat coherent and listenable whilst having a somewhat familiar style to music from that era. Sure its not a technical masterpiece (any of my works) my downfall is simply my self-taughtness and lack of some basics as Edward mentioned and some more difficult aspects of music theory and also even some which I am not aware of. Eventually if I can get a education on music theory at College again or University that would be great ideally, just have to wait and see as I am trying hard to do so.


----------

